

How Apple has shaped the user interface - edu
https://www.punchkick.com/blog/2015/08/07/how-apple-has-shaped-the-user-interface?utm_source=designernews

======
vilmosi
Ugh, what garbage.

Apple invented/popularised windows, grid of icons and flat design apparently.

~~~
calciphus
They also invented circles, squares, watches, and rectangles.

Unfettered fanboyism at its finest.

